# CSMNT RDA



## Rude Rudi (29/1/17)

Ok, so I received this baby on Friday following all the hype and need some help from fellow owners...

My problem is that it runs very hot - as in intolerably hot to the point where it burns my lips and can simply not continue using it.

I used 2 x Demon Killer Alien V2 .25ohm coils giving me a .17 reading on me Minikin V2. The postless build deck is great but I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong.... should I bend the coils down or leave it 'on top'? I currently have them on top and that may be the problem?

I Vape it at around 50w ad any higher will be even more uncomfortable...

I stopped the drip tip with the one on the TFV8 which helped but it looks a bit 'funny' but at least it doesn't burn my lips any more.

Please help a brother out...
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar (29/1/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, so I received this baby on Friday following all the hype and need some help from fellow owners...
> 
> My problem is that it runs very hot - as in intolerably hot to the point where it burns my lips and can simply not continue using it.
> 
> ...


Hi @Rude Rudi I don't own one but from a review I saw (Grimm Green if I recall correctly...) he did bend the coils down.


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/1/17)

Thanks. I only looked at one build tutorial and he kept it up. Maybe I should bend em down...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/1/17)

Pixstar said:


> Hi @Rude Rudi I don't own one but from a review I saw (Grimm Green if I recall correctly...) he did bend the coils down.



I'll watch his vid now, thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/1/17)

Yeah bud you need to bend those coils down a bit.


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/1/17)

Just watched Grimm's video and he has them on top... mmmm...will play


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam (29/1/17)

Mine are situated the same. Looks like your cotton is restricting the airflow and therefore causing the rda to heat up. You should be able to see right through the airholes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/1/17)

Keyaam said:


> Mine are situated the same. Looks like your cotton is restricting the airflow and therefore causing the rda to heat up. You should be able to see right through the airholes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I was thinking that too after watching Grimms video. I trimmed it and it seems to be performing much better now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arbdullah (1/2/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I was thinking that too after watching Grimms video. I trimmed it and it seems to be performing much better now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please give us an update. The CSMNT's claim to fame was minimal heat transfer.


----------



## Keyaam (1/2/17)

arbdullah said:


> Please give us an update. The CSMNT's claim to fame was minimal heat transfer.



His silence is confirmation that his enjoying it now!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (1/2/17)

@KZOR also bought one, think he could add some insight here.


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/2/17)

arbdullah said:


> Please give us an update. The CSMNT's claim to fame was minimal heat transfer.



I have tried various wicking styles and it is now firing on all cylinders! 

Best is to trim the wick down by a third (bow tie then trim a third top down) and then trimming the balance slightly to thin it out a bit.
I am a cotton Bacon man and wicked with Cotton Candy last night to see what it would do and it performed similarly. As ponted out by @Keyaam, make sure that you can see straight through the air holes.

These corrections helped tremendously and the vape is now very enjoyable indeed. The airflow is outstanding and the resulting cloud and flavour production is superb!

Don't expect more than 8 or so solid draws here as the juice well is rather shallow - the actual chamber doubles up as the "juice well" holder as explained by Grimm in his review.

Top RDA this...!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT (1/2/17)

I also have alien claptons. Coming in at 0.16 Ohm at 85watts, and I too found it a bit hot. I personally remedied this by making sure I could get the maximum amount of airflow possible into the chamber, and that meant hiding the wick behind the deck. Hopefully you can see clearly by the pic below....



Give that a shot, hopefully it helps you.


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/2/17)

NickT said:


> I also have alien claptons. Coming in at 0.16 Ohm at 85watts, and I too found it a bit hot. I personally remedied this by making sure I could get the maximum amount of airflow possible into the chamber, and that meant hiding the wick behind the deck. Hopefully you can see clearly by the pic below....
> View attachment 83591
> 
> 
> Give that a shot, hopefully it helps you.



Thanks - i haven't tried this method yet - will give it a shot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (1/2/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Thanks - i haven't tried this method yet - will give it a shot!



@Rude Rudi - I can see how this dripper is messing with you, as we all think - or I think we all think - that pulling the coils closer to the airflow will provide a more flavorful and enjoyable vape. I really don't see how your experience would benefit from building the coils away from the airflow.


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/2/17)

Thanks all for your tips and advise!
@NickT, I did as per your recommendation and it has greatly improved things!
@chuckvape I see that most builds are on top and not pulled down. @NickT's pic above is also the same. I will experiment further - very happy with it now.


----------



## NickT (1/2/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Thanks all for your tips and advise!
> @NickT, I did as per your recommendation and it has greatly improved things!
> @chuckvape I see that most builds are on top and not pulled down. @NickT's pic above is also the same. I will experiment further - very happy with it now.



You're more than welcome.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (1/2/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Thanks all for your tips and advise!
> @NickT, I did as per your recommendation and it has greatly improved things!
> @chuckvape I see that most builds are on top and not pulled down. @NickT's pic above is also the same. I will experiment further - very happy with it now.



Pleasantly surprised - The airflow was obviously designed to pierce all the way through to the middle of the RDA then. Very cool!


----------

